# thai living



## happy aussie (Oct 3, 2014)

After reading much about the trials and tribulations of aussies retiring to Thailand and the problems associated with thai spouses, I would like to make a positive comment regarding my personal experience. 
In discussions with many expats who have had issues with their thai brides, ie: loosing money on failed business ventures, loosing property after separation and having to pay parents an income or dowry payments, I have discovered one standout issue. 99% of all were caught having extra marital flings or had drinking problems! If your aussie wife found out you were unfaithful how many times would she forgive you before divorce?
Many who live in Thailand gripe and whinge about how bad the thais are yet refuse to accept that the real issue is with themselves, lack of understanding thai culture, bad business ventures like bar ownership or marrying bar girls to name a few. If you want to be successful living here, wether it be in the city or country you first have to marry the right lady and you wont met her in your local bar,no different from your home country!
Secondly, have a broad understanding of the thai culture and how different it is from your own and if you cannot accept the culture then Thailand is not for you
I am happily married to a terrific lady who comes from a poor but happy family, we operate a small farm in the country and I have found utopia here.


----------



## alexavid (Nov 15, 2014)

100% agree with this, for those that have a choice, travel Thailand a little and don't spend all your time in the ex-pat hot spots. You'll be surprised what you'll find!


----------

